# new website



## monkeybackfarm (Apr 22, 2010)

How much disk space is 1 GB? What does 150 GB bandwidth mean? Do I have to have a domain name with website? The site says i get 1 e-mail address why would I need more than 1? The site is 5 page? I want to start a site for my little farm that I sell organic eggs and purebred pigs and some crosses. But I mainly want it so people can see what I have and maybe add some credibility...I list on craigslist & farm best buy but sending pictures to prospects through e-mail sometimes is alot of work. So I thought a web site would be better?

Thoughts anyone???


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I'd humbly recommend starting out with a blog first. There are many out there, and most all are free. Name it your farm... and start posting everything you do or have. Show your individual hens... Betsy, Francina, Louetta, etc. Show pics of your coops, your free range area, yada yada yada. Do it daily. Add fluff, add color, add...

Then, when you post on Craigslist, list your blog domain, so folks can go and see it. Later on, if you think it's worth it, invest in a website. Be aware, google (I believe) has instituted policies where they won't list your site, until a couple of months afterwards...

5 pages isn't much.... Blogs, you can have 'unlimited' pages... for free...


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

monkeybackfarm said:


> How much disk space is 1 GB?


1,000 megabytes. That's a huge amount of web space. Personal websites seldom exceed a few megabytes. Even websites with a lot of stored content, such at the HT forum, won't come close to 1 gb.



monkeybackfarm said:


> What does 150 GB bandwidth mean?


That's how much data traffic moved in and out of your website in a month. That's more than you'll need.



monkeybackfarm said:


> Do I have to have a domain name with website?


No. I offer free subdomains to my customers who don't want to spend money registering a domain. Custom domains are nice for an easy to remember web address, but you don't have to have one.




monkeybackfarm said:


> The site says i get 1 e-mail address why would I need more than 1?


If you want an email address for each member of your family then it might be nice. Also, if your web site is for a small company where you want each employee to have their own email address.

Finally, some people like to make it look like they company is bigger that it is, even if it's just you. To do that you might want a support email address, another for sales, and probably one for billing.

They are probably only offering one email address because they want you to buy a more expensive account. I let clients have all the email addresses they want.



monkeybackfarm said:


> The site is 5 page? I want to start a site for my little farm that I sell organic eggs and purebred pigs and some crosses. But I mainly want it so people can see what I have and maybe add some credibility...I list on craigslist & farm best buy but sending pictures to prospects through e-mail sometimes is alot of work. So I thought a web site would be better?


Sounds fine. I offer premium hosting for $1/month (paid annually) to HT members with toll-free phone support. I'll be happy to get you started. PM me if interested.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Nevada said:


> 1,000 megabytes. That's a huge amount of web space. Personal websites seldom exceed a few megabytes. Even websites with a lot of stored content, such at the HT forum, won't come close to 1 gb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would that be cPanel hosting, Nevada? die:


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

How Do I said:


> Would that be cPanel hosting, Nevada? die:


Very close. I don't happen to use cPanel. Instead I use the Kloxo control panel. Kloxo looks and works very similar to cPanel. I'm certain that Kloxo was cPanel inspired.

You can add your own domains, databases, email accounts, and more. It has email autoresponder, backup utility (I also do regular backups), and you can get your email by either webmail or standard POP3 access.

I also mirror the web server, so your website stays up if the primary web server goes down.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Kloxo's pretty slick. I hadn't heard of that before. Just ran through the demo. Not a far cry from cPanel at all. Do you have Joomla under InstallApp? die:die:


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

How Do I said:


> Kloxo's pretty slick. I hadn't heard of that before. Just ran through the demo. Not a far cry from cPanel at all. Do you have Joomla under InstallApp? die:die:


Yes. Joomla installs with the click of a mouse.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Nevada said:


> Yes. Joomla installs with the click of a mouse.


How about Moodle and Wordpress?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

MoonRiver said:


> How about Moodle and Wordpress?


Yes, both.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Do you have your web hosting plan details posted somewhere? You can PM me if you don't care to post here. Thanks!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

How Do I said:


> Do you have your web hosting plan details posted somewhere? You can PM me if you don't care to post here. Thanks!


I don't mind posting, but I don't want the thread to take on the appearance of astroturf.

I'm redoing my website to reflect the high-availability service I've developed, so there is no website right now. But I don't offer $1/month service to the public anyway. Basically the $1/month ($12/year) gets you whatever you need. If you need it but don't see it here, just ask.



Redundant Apache web servers, with automatic failover if the primary server goes down.
Redundant BIND 9.x DNS servers
Free telephone support (I call you)
Control panel access for self-administration
Unmetered disk space
Unmetered data transfer
Unlimited email accounts
Unlimited mysql databases
Unlimited subdomains
PHP
CGI
Both webmail and POP3 email access
Spam filtering
PHPmyadmin access
FTP access
Backup utility (I also backup for you regularly)
1-click application installation, for all these apps.
Shell access, via ssh session (disabled by default, ask if you need it)
Reseller accounts available, with custom DNS


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

Nevada:

What type of hardware are you running and or are you doing this as a re-seller at an existing web host?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Kari said:


> Nevada:
> 
> What type of hardware are you running and or are you doing this as a re-seller at an existing web host?


I run my own servers. That's how I'm able to offer reseller control panel accounts.

I'm running two VPS servers on CentOS 5.7 32-bit. The primary server is a Xen account with 4 processor cores and 1 gig memory. The failover server is an OpenVZ account with 2 processor cores and 1 gig memory.

Primary CPU Type: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU L5320 @ 1.86GHz , 4 cores 
Failover CPU Type: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5504 @ 2.00GHz , 2 cores

The primary server location is Miami, FL, while secondary server is in Dallas, TX. To test the primary, you can ping/tracert 208.76.52.108 or simply access this website for response.

http://desertbreezenv.com/

For security I run two servers in two cities, in two regions of the country, in data centers operated by different network providers. My web server can survive network provider bankruptcy, local emergency, and even a nuclear holocaust. Regular content backups are directed to a storage server in New York.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Nevada said:


> I don't mind posting, but I don't want the thread to take on the appearance of astroturf.
> 
> I'm redoing my website to reflect the high-availability service I've developed, so there is no website right now. But I don't offer $1/month service to the public anyway. Basically the $1/month ($12/year) gets you whatever you need. If you need it but don't see it here, just ask.
> 
> ...


I've sent you PM Nevada.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

How Do I said:


> I've sent you PM Nevada.


Answered.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Nevada said:


> I don't mind posting, but I don't want the thread to take on the appearance of astroturf.
> 
> I'm redoing my website to reflect the high-availability service I've developed, so there is no website right now. But I don't offer $1/month service to the public anyway. Basically the $1/month ($12/year) gets you whatever you need. If you need it but don't see it here, just ask.
> 
> ...


I hope you post your new website with your service offer in Barter. It sounds great!


----------

